# restocking all tanks



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

:fish: so i decided to restock all my tanks and turn them into betta fry grow out tanks. all the fish i hav available are in my signature. i am only seling/giving them away if you live in dallas tx. if no one is interested, i hav a friend willing to take them in. :fun:

ok so my real question/problem

all the bettas i have are female and have become old after not breeding bettas for about a year. i am looking at different bettas on aquabid and other websites. on aquabid, i saw some really nice bettas but they were mostly from thailand. has anyone ever bought a betta from someone out of the US? if so are they reliable? :?: 
i have wanted to buy a pair of bettas from bettatalk but she hasnt been selling bettas for quite a while. if anyone has a pair or fry from a line of her bettas and are willing to sell me a pair, please let me know.

and thts pretty much it

thnx for looking


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

> has anyone ever bought a betta from someone out of the US? if so are they reliable?


I have an yes, they were very beautiful. I even got to pick what colour I wanted, just put in a request. Also if you want a crowntail put that request in too. Aquabid is very good.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2010)

all my betta r from over sea(from thailand)

what u get over sea r pure bloodline betta.
in the U.S ppl like to cross breed which u will see MUTT Betta.

if u want a pure halfmoon order from thailand or any other country like viet.


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

thnx guys!! 

wel im going to japan for about three weeks to visit my friends and then il probabaly be ready for my new bettas... 

what color do u guys like?? im definately getting a HM


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

I like the multi colour and the crown tail, those tails are beautiful. I have a purple/blue/pink one and a red/blue crown tail. I also like the blue ones, just straight blue, their gorgeous.


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

hmm ok, i was considering melano but i heard they were hard to breed so i might stick with BFs instead... i used to have a red and blue BF but he passed away a few months ago... i have never actually had a crowntail but i might consider a pair if i find some good ones... 

thnx peeps 

p.s. u spelled bettas wrong in ur signature


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

> p.s. u spelled bettas wrong in ur signature


Oh dear, thanks. I will fix it.


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

haha no problem


----------

